# Brute Force choke cable



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

Is there any way that can bypass the chokes on carb? Cable was seized and I broke the end off of it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You can take the cables off the plungers and reinstall with the springs and just seal-up the ends I hear. The plunders have to seat all the way in and it needs the springs to hold them.

Cables are cheap though....kinda nice to have everything working sometimes.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thats what I did to mine , never used the choke anyway just a hand over the intake snorkel .
Like he ^ said make sure they seat to the bottom


----------



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

ok guys thanks for the info, going to look at a parts brute today if he don't have the cables ill make do with what I have, im ready to rock and roll on this weekend :rockn:


----------

